

Who to host with (domain names, web space, SSL, DNS) - benwerd
http://benwerd.com/blog/2012/12/04/who-to-host-with-domain-names-web-space-ssl-dns/

======
coolnow
I see where you're coming from about a VPS, but for most people, a $15/year
VPS would be perfect for their needs. Granted, it only has 128MB-256MB RAM,
the 10GB space and 500GB bandwidth per month is fine for a few thousand
visitors per day.

I used to dabble in this sort of stuff when i was an early teen. Back then i'd
be using free hosts such as 110MB (how the mighty have fallen) and free .co.nr
domains. I found all talk about web hosting, servers and domains interesting,
but eventually stopped messing about with scripts.

Fast forward a few years and i have some cash saved up from working part time.
I manage to buy a few domains (some personal, some jokes and some for future
plans) and some shared hosting with Dreamhost (it was $95 off). Even though
i'm only serving some gifs and html, with a bit of Wordpress on another
domain, i'm seriously happy about it.

Thanks for posting this. Also, your first link to Namecheap is broken.

------
rdl
Cloudflare is the no-brainer for DDoS mitigation on the cheap, too. $0-200/mo
vs. someone like Prolexic for ...$150k/mo, or building out your own redundant
PoPs (1-3 good engineers, half time engineer to operate, maybe $200-300k in
capex, and a baseline opex...but it does give you savings on bandwidth
overall, so at scale it makes sense.)

------
kmf
Namecheap link (the referral one) is broken. Extra _a href_ in there.

